# So how easy is a 'bent to ride?



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2015)

Compared to a standard bike, I mean.

A three wheeler looks like an appealing move for the future as age related dodderyness sets in. And how do you low riders get on mixing it with road traffic?

What are they like to climb hills?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2015)

I haven't found the transition too bad, but then my transition was forced rather than voluntary and the only way I could get back riding again, so adapting was a necessity rather than a choice.

I made sure the gearing I had had plenty of seriously low gears (and I use every one of them) so hills haven't been a too much of a problem in that so far I have not met anything I haven't been able to get up. However, I can not help feeling concerned about touring and how well I will manage the steeper hills then, but I have obviously have a paralysis to deal with not to mention the fact that I am still getting my muscles back after a long period off the bike and all exercise.

Mixing with traffic, well I only get countryside traffic and I haven't yet really tried anything bigger than villages, but I'm told the flag I have makes a lot of difference to people spotting me, but traffic wise, no issues because I am so different to what people are accustomed to seeing that they do see me and register me. They also perceive it as 'dangerous' and thus give me much more space that I ever got on my road bike. On my laden tourer, I got given a similar amount of space, but even unladen I am roughly the same speed as on my laden tourer and going up hill, I lose the speed very quickly. 

There are a few things to get used to but overall I haven't really had any issues, though I have yet to go into a town on one, let alone a city!


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Jun 2015)

Trikes are no problem at all in traffic. Everyone thinks they are low therefore won't be seen, but the opposite is true: they are so unusual, everyone notices them. No-one's quite sure what they are so tend to give them a wide berth. Although actually not much wider than your shoulders on an upright bike, they _look_ wide, I think in part because people see them as a kind of small car, so if you adopt a strong secondary, almost everyone completely changes lane to overtake.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2015)

Encouraging replies, thanks both.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2015)

Two I wrote earlier
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/first-little-ride.167242/
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/im-still-amazed.168171/
I've only had my trike nine months and have ridden 900 miles, firstly I would say I feel a lot more safer on the trike than a bike now, as for climbing hills.....there slow or I'm slow as it is much heavier, well mine is at 19.5 kg, to help me climb a bit I fitted a lower granny gear 20T bought from the USA down from 22T as stranded 42-32-22T now I can climb any hill even with a fully loaded trailer be it at 3 mph.
I'm very happy with mine as it is fun to ride, if you want to go some where quick I take the bike, but just out for enjoyment the trike every time as it is so much more comfortable and you can wear normal clothes, no more padded shorts.


----------



## znarf42 (27 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Compared to a standard bike, I mean.
> 
> A three wheeler looks like an appealing move for the future as age related dodderyness sets in. And how do you low riders get on mixing it with road traffic?
> 
> What are they like to climb hills?



I've only been riding two wheel bent for just over a year now so i'm still relatively fresh eyed to the subject. First time you try it is like learning to ride all over again for the very first time. There's an initial unfamiliarity with where the peddles are when starting off, followed by the balance being all different, and the stearing point will seem odd, so expect over compensation and a few falls. 

Once you've got past the initial hurdle of going in a straight line for more than one peddle stroke it'll get easier. When i started out, i'd walk the bent to a park a, no way i was getting on the road and playing in the traffic. After a while confidence builds and things start becoming second nature, that's when the fun really starts. :-)

Also, for me at least, the way you ride a bent is different in many ways to a regular bike, for me its more akin to driving a car, very little weaving in and out between cars. At the lights i pull up behind the vehicle in front and wait to set off. Other road users also seem to treat you more like a car too, giving you a wide berth when they pass, oncoming cars tend to stop at narrow parts to let you through in the same way they would for an oncoming car. 

People also smile a lot and you'll discover all the yoot words for what was once termed "cool". You'll get noticed, people will start conversations with you when stopped. I was out for a ride in Hyde Park recently playing ingress (GPS game) had four separate conversations with random groups of people. One of whom wanted a picture to send to their husband.

Hills, for me are still a problem, low gears are essential to get up, but once you do, OMG the downs are spectacularly good fun - you'll grin like a loon.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Jun 2015)

The problem is the preconceptions

Best advice is find a recumbent owner, buy them a pint, sleep with them or whatever it requires to have a ride on it

You will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Falco Frank (27 Jun 2015)

I may be cheap but it takes more than a pint to get me into bed - Taaa Daaaaa!


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> I may be cheap but it takes more than a pint to get me into bed - Taaa Daaaaa!



Not what I have heard!


----------



## Scoosh (27 Jun 2015)

My experience equates to that of @znarf42 - and one big difference is that you cannot be an "anonymous cyclist" any more ! You will be noticed, you will be waved at, people will smile, toot their horn and give a , parents will direct their children's attention to you, children will do the same to their parents; with experience and confidence you will fly downhill  and the total absence of arm/ shoulder/ back/ neck pain will make you wonder why you didn't make the change ages ago.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2015)

So how quick is a three wheeled bent? Richard Ballantyne used to reckon they were quicker than a standard bike on the flat, I'd like to know what the riders here find.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2015)

For me slower, most of my rides are 20 minutes longer than before but what's the rush


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> So how quick is a three wheeled bent? Richard Ballantyne used to reckon they were quicker than a standard bike on the flat, I'd like to know what the riders here find.


Overall, my average speed is the same. Uphill is much slower, downhill is much faster, on the flat is the same.


----------



## machew (27 Jun 2015)

Other Cyclists think that you are nuts, because they think that you cant be seen
Other people think that you are nuts, because they think that you cant be seen
Drivers who are using their mobile phones when driving think that you are nut because they didn't see you
If you are a shy person don't get one, because they always attract attention. ( I am frequently overtaken by cars and am puzzled why they haven't completed the overtaking maneuver, only to turn and see the passenger taken pictures with their mobile phone)


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Jun 2015)

Speed depends on the trike 

On the Catrike Expedition I am faster than on the uprights, with the Gekko, I am about the same , and the Kettweisel is slower on the hills than either of these.

Unequivocally all are far faster down hill.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jun 2015)

Im considering a 2 wheeled bent , just need to try one out, no idea how to though .
It might solve my dodgy nerve /neck / hand tingly issues i though if i was just holding the bars ?


----------



## stuee147 (28 Jun 2015)

i dont find bents any harder or easier than a standard df bike but you will find that you use different mussles on a bent so to start with yes a bit slower but as you build the mussle you will find it esier all you need to worry about on a trike is pedaling and stearing on the hills and when stoping and starting in trafic and no real worry about falling over. also on big long hills its easy to just stop and rest half way and its a lot asier to get going again without wobbeling as long as you get the right gear lol.
as for trafic i would have to agree you tend to get a bit more room from other road users most of the time.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jun 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Im considering a 2 wheeled bent , just need to try one out, no idea how to though .
> It might solve my dodgy nerve /neck / hand tingly issues i though if i was just holding the bars ?



One of thh "problems" with recumbents is the wide variety of designs.

A short mesh seat such as the Kettwiesel, Gekko or Catrike has adjustment of the tension that means you can support where needed, but only supports part of teh spine. A HArd shell seat is stiffer, is not adjustable, but supports the whole back. The HP Velotechnik "Body form" set is a compromise between the two.

Same with handlebars

Above the seat steering raises the hands higher and some people dislike this, whilst others prefer this to the lower underseat steering.

The other thing is that underseat steering is more adjustable for reach and position than above seat steering.

You need to find out what works best for you


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2015)

Underseat steering would be my choice. How easy is it to look over your shoulder on a bent as opposed to an upright, or are mirrors readily available and practical?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2015)

Looking over your shoulder in my case is not good so I have two mirrors


----------



## buggi (28 Jun 2015)

I'm starting to want one!


----------



## FrankCrank (28 Jun 2015)

....I have homebuilt tadpole trike and LWB, and plan to build a SWB at some stage. Also have a regular MTB and folding bike......nice to have several options in the stable for a bit of variety. I could ride a 'bent all day and not have any aches or pains, apart from sunburn. Regular bike gives me neck, shoulder and butt ache after about half hour


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jun 2015)

My husband was doing the oil change on my trike yesterday (Rohloff hub) and whilst the cleaning oil is in you have to do 1km on the trike so he took it out on our lane minus the flag which I had taken off to put the trike away... The flag might have told the oncoming driver my husband was there... The oncoming driver was but neighbour who was also going too fast... So was my husband. 

Well the result is that I know my brakes work *really* well.. And my husband skidded my trike bringing the rear wheel all the way round in a 180... He is now talking about getting on... Something about not having had that much fun since his early teenage years... He sounded rather excited when he mentioned it to me after our neighbour said something to him in the courtyard that I overheard!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2015)

I quite like this idea, front wheel drive -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumbent...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cb7b357d1

Only a single chainring though.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jun 2015)

Front wheel drive is an issue as it involves twisting the chain when turning

The boom stays still,and the forks turn

The Flevobike answer where the frame pivots in the middle of the frame is an answer

However they are not easy to ride with a whole new set of skills


----------



## Pikey (28 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I quite like this idea, front wheel drive -
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumbent...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cb7b357d1
> 
> Only a single chainring though.



I've been trying to convince myself that I really shouldn't buy a raptobike lowracer for the last few weeks, this thread is pushing me ever nearer.

I did let slip to my better half last week, after the silence I was met with " well you are not keeping that one in the house too".

I think that's a yes isn't it?!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2015)

Pikey said:


> I've been trying to convince myself that I really shouldn't buy a raptobike lowracer for the last few weeks, this thread is pushing me ever nearer.
> 
> I did let slip to my better half last week, after the silence I was met with " well you are not keeping that one in the house too".
> 
> *I think that's a yes isn't it?!!*


Near as dammit


----------



## Falco Frank (29 Jun 2015)

I have so enjoyed my 'bent experience so far. Even the pains of getting the bike 'right' for me have been overcome by the uniqueness and fun of ownership, a large part of which has been the encouragement from this forum.

My little 20" wheel bike has been a great introduction and I must admit to being hungry for more and a bit miffed at missing out on the orange performer that sold yesterday on Ebay for a mere £460 :envy:

Mine had over seat steering and while comfy, I convinced myself under seat was more comfy, which I think it is (and, with a Spock raised eyebrow) more Logical. But, much more of a pain in setup terms and getting on/off. So, Im gonna persist with USS as long as possible but feel I might end up reverting.

Ive never tried to look back over my shoulder as mine had a dinky little but great functioning mirror when bought and upon fitting the USS I bought a cheap Halford plastic bar-end mirror that while flimsy is surprisingly handy, an essential item.

Drinking on the move is 'awkward', Im thinking of putting a pannier on the 'bent and trying a camelbak inside.

I think someone said D.Tek would let prospective owner try some bikes? I believe the same seller also used Ebay now.

Good Luck.


----------



## dodgy (29 Jun 2015)

I had a Windcheetah Speedy, beautiful piece of engineering but I just could not get on with the twitchy steering. Scared me going downhill fast. Yes I know if I'd have stuck with it I might have got better, but sold it anyway after a few weeks (for a profit).

Speedwise, all in all slower, but in certain circumstances it could be faster. Also, your upright cycling muscles won't necessarily immediately transfer to bent riding.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2015)

buggi said:


> I'm starting to want one!


Like this one?


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jun 2015)

Depending n the seat.... 

Camelbak have a system called the "unbottle" that can dtrap to the back of a carbon seat or in the space between a mesh seat and the frame

The tube fits over the shoulder and works fine.


----------



## buggi (29 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Like this one?
> View attachment 94131​


I'm not sure now


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2015)

buggi said:


> I'm not sure now


Get you noticed though!


----------



## buggi (29 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Get you noticed though!


I think my tits might drag on the floor #nipplerash


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2015)

I'd like an inexpensive way into recumbents, any suggestions for a starter bike of decent quality that doesn't weigh a ton. I live in a hilly part of the world so bags 'o gears are a must.

Underseat steering is a must as I don't fancy ape hangers.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd like an inexpensive way into recumbents, any suggestions for a starter bike of decent quality that doesn't weigh a ton. I live in a hilly part of the world so bags 'o gears are a must.
> 
> Underseat steering is a must as I don't fancy ape hangers.


There's this one




TW-Bents APOYO recumbent tricycle
_"Weight 23kgs (approx)
Seat width 15.5"
Max rider weight 110kgs
27 gears Shimano indexed XT
Quick release 26" rear wheel.
20" front wheels with disc brakes that are independently controlled
Mesh seat
Headrest"_


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3771197, member: 9609"]Can you see over the hedges on a bent ? I wouldn/t mind giving one a go, but my cycling is all about enjoying the countryside, so I would be missing out if I couldn't see over the hedges - what is your eye height above the ground on a bent ?[/QUOTE]
Heights vary, but I'm at the same head height as my neighbour in her Volvo estate.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jun 2015)

Sounds daft, but it really does not matter that much

On an upright there will be high hedges and wooded areas where you cannot see the full landscape

You still see a variation, and a stunning view through a gap in a hedge is just as stunning as the same gap when on an upright

Simply take it as it comes

Check out a few trike rides on YouTube and you will see what I mean


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3771197, member: 9609"]Can you see over the hedges on a bent ?[/QUOTE]
no, but you very quickly learn that can you see through them (assuming they are not brick/stone/earth at the bottom) and the human mind is far better at filtering out the leaves and branches than a camera is!
You do learn to appreciate gates and holes though!


----------



## byegad (30 Jun 2015)

My recumbent experience started some 10 years ago when I bought a new AZUB-4 from the makers in the Czech Republic. I found starting and stopping much more difficult than I'd expected, and took a few falls at close to 0 mph, until I got the hang of it some month or so after purchase.. (I later found out I have balance issue so most people would have fewer issues than me.) It was damn fast on the flat and down hill and very slow uphill. I had the 81 speed version with gearing from 15" to 150", yes 1 5 0, and made use of them all in hilly County Durham. I am a slow rider and the climbing speed was very slow due to the weight of the bike and the rider! Other fitter riders report slower than DF climbing speed and much faster flat and down hill speeds. I got over 50mph down hills on the AZUB more than once, and was still able to pedal at those speeds. 

I then bought an ICE QNT trike, adapting to a recumbent trike takes 0 seconds, and I guarantee that you will have an ear to ear grin within minutes of your first ride starting. 8 years later my grin is still there! Climbing is slow but what's the rush? On the flat in still air I'm a little slower than I was some 7 years ago when I last rode a DF bike, but into a wind and down hill  I'm quicker and have hit or topped 50 mph on all my trikes. 

As has been said all recumbents are unusual and so generate a lot of room on the roads, drivers tend to keep away from a machine most will not have seen before. If you are low down a flag or luminous ribbons on the end of a pole makes you visible to traffic following a car behind you. Drivers have been known to stop on a main road in town to let me pull out from a side road (When did that last happen to a DF rider????) and close passes are very, very rare.


----------



## jayjay (30 Jun 2015)

The view might be obstructed a bit more on my trike when passing higher walls, but those aside the touring view is excellent, as the landscape and sky are in a natural widescreen vista, and on balance I see a lot more than the tarmac in front. A lot of 2-wheel 'bents put one's view point at a height comparable to cars or bikes wi' saddles on.


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 Jun 2015)

Yep, you see far more on a recumbent trike as your natural head position is looking at the horizon, not the tarmac in front of you.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (30 Jun 2015)

Is a trike an answer to general doderiness? Yes - if it's a recumbent. (Upright trikes are surprisingly unstable at even low speeds)
Are they easy to ride? Yes - no balance required at low speeds. At higher speeds, and depending on the trike configuration, you may need to learn to lean into corners to stop it lifting a front wheel. (Tadpole)
Tadpole or Delta? Different beasts. Tadpoles tend to be lower and faster so may not be ideal for some people - especially getting on and off. Deltas tend to be higher, so easier to get on and off - but less stable at speed. They also tend to be a bit more complicated if they have a rear drive and differential.
Are trikes as fast as upwrongs? On the flat, about the same. Downhill, I feel a lot safer going downhill at 35mph on my trike than I did going down the same hill at 25mph on my upwrong.
Uphill though they are slower than an upwrong.
At my fittest I could average 15 - 16mph over 30 miles or so on my trike and I am never going to be a fast cyclist.
Traffic? As everyone else has said, motorists notice you and tend to overtake wider and hold back more readily.
Gears? Fit a triple MTB crankset and cassette and off you go. I recommend a shorter crank - say 152mm, which has improved my speed and range considerably.
Cheap options? Depends what you call cheap. You can pick up a well maintained older model for £400 or so. In this bracket you might find an old Trice, a TW Bents or more likely a KMX. Trice were predecessors to the ICE models and the basic design was pretty good and easily evolved into an excellent range - some of the earlier models were rather weak towards the back end and may have seen repairs by now. My first trike was a Trice and £400 well spent. TW Bents were a budget brand and seem quite reasonable. KMX are slightly more of a Go Kart trike. Described as being a bit agricultural, not very refined - but robust and often very good value.
Home built machines are often offered cheap and it is usually quite clear why.
It may be worth a look if there's one near enough and cheap enough - but I would stay clear as too much of a gamble unless you can ascertain the quality of the frame build.
Quality makes such as later ICES will always fetch a good price and you won't see much for less than a grand.
Alternatively you can go the budget new route as I did. A1 Performer Trike E - brand new shipped to your door in a partially assembled state for around £1000 if purchased off eBay (I was lucky and did not get charged import duty - but reckon for this in your price and you are looking at £1250 ish.
Alternative is to go to someone like Kevin at D-tek in Cambridgeshire and spend the same sort of money for a well vetted 2nd hand model. (I must admit that I have only ever spoken with him on the phone - and suspect that if I ever visit the shop I will leave in a much poorer state!)
All the above options will work better for some than for others - but a starter trike can be purchased cheaply enough and sold just as easily for a similar price.
If you are considering one, it definitely makes sense to take a test ride on a few and see what suits. I would certainly happily recommend a Trike E to anyone looking in that price bracket. Anyone that is near enough to me in West Norfolk is welcome to come and have a test run on mine.


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Jul 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Im considering a 2 wheeled bent , just need to try one out, no idea how to though .
> It might solve my dodgy nerve /neck / hand tingly issues i though if i was just holding the bars ?



If you're ever up Doncaster way, I have an Ice Trice and a Raptobike if you want to try one out.


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Underseat steering would be my choice. How easy is it to look over your shoulder on a bent as opposed to an upright, or are mirrors readily available and practical?


 Looking over your shoulder is a doddle on a trike, but can be dodgy on 2 wheels, especially on the lowracers where balance is more difficult especially at low speeds. I have 2 mirrycle mirrors, and they work perfectly. Under seat steering machines are harder to ride, and less 'aero'.


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I quite like this idea, front wheel drive -
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumbent...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cb7b357d1
> 
> Only a single chainring though.


 
I have a Raptobike. It only had a single chainring, and no post to upgrade to a double. However I just fitted another ring which I can swap over with my foot if needed. I added a 70 tooth ring to the 60 it came with, but it stays on the 70 toother for my commute and I never have to drop below 2nd for uphills, whilst being able to hit 40 without spinning out.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jul 2015)

Seems they do a triple too -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251980934252?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jul 2015)

...and of course because it is the frame pivot that steers the Flevobike, the handlebars are technically additional, so lots of posing potential:


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> ...and of course because it is the frame pivot that steers the Flevobike, the handlebars are technically additional, so lots of posing potential:




And it's somewhere to put the brake and gear levers

I'm always suspicious when people post videos showing how easy it is to do stuff. I'm sure a newbie wouldn't be able to ride a Flevobike like that'. Indeed, if anyone had seen a video of my first Raptobike ride, they would be put off, whereas now, I'm awesome!

For example, I could post a video showing my awesome 3,4 and 5 ball juggling skills, or walking 25 yards on my hands, but it would take years to get to that level. I'll just exhale now after blowing my own trumpet.


View: https://youtu.be/OzghDScrT88


Or I could show how easy it is to levitate. 
View: http://youtu.be/apr6SWd4JEY


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jul 2015)

I used the word 'POSING" deliberately


----------



## byegad (4 Jul 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> Looking over your shoulder is a doddle on a trike, but can be dodgy on 2 wheels, especially on the lowracers where balance is more difficult especially at low speeds. I have 2 mirrycle mirrors, and they work perfectly. Under seat steering machines are harder to ride, and less 'aero'.


Given a 64 year old neck, that doesn't work for me, nor did it 10 years ago! If I turn my stiff neck to look behind on any of my trikes all I see is road, and that road is next to my rear wheel. All of my trikes have two mirrors mounted, one each side on the handle bars, and I use a glasses mounted mirror. The latter scans my rear 180 degrees and the bar mounted mirrors allow me to monitor the road on either side of the trike. None glasses users can mount a mirror on a helmet, should they use one, I don't.


----------



## Recycle (5 Jul 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Im considering a 2 wheeled bent , just need to try one out, no idea how to though .
> It might solve my dodgy nerve /neck / hand tingly issues i though if i was just holding the bars ?


I switched to a bent for similar reasons. IMO a learning to ride a recumbent bike is like re-learning to ride. Awkward at first, but not hard, and once mastered riding a recumbent is as easy as any bike, but much more fun.

From a neck fatigue perspective one of the important differences between a recumbent and an upright is that you aren't holding your head up, but rather balancing it on you shoulders. It's a far more relaxing position that allows you to look around, ahead and up with no effort. With an upright the head drops down after an hour or so, your neck begins to ache, and and you don't see much further than the first few yards ahead of your front wheel.

BTW, The difficulty of riding a recumbent bike to the uninitiated has a hidden advantage so don't let it put you off. Your bike doesn't suffer from the same risk of theft as an upright. Opportunistic theft depends on the thief being able to cycle the goods away. Wheeling a recumbent away isn't the best option for a bike that attracts attention wherever it goes.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jul 2015)

Most have the option of a neck rest

First of all it is NOT a head rest, it supports the nape of the neck (thus allowing helmets if you are that way inclined)


They also tend to transfer frame vibration, so use when in motion is not always comfortable


----------



## starhawk (5 Jul 2015)

byegad said:


> All of my trikes have two mirrors mounted, one each side on the handle bars,



I used to have them there too, but it doesnt work very well, when you turn the mirrors are pointing in a not very helpful direction. Now I have mounted them on ICEs Helping Handles works much better!


----------



## byegad (5 Jul 2015)

starhawk said:


> I used to have them there too, but it doesnt work very well, when you turn the mirrors are pointing in a not very helpful direction. Now I have mounted them on ICEs Helping Handles works much better!


Hence the glasses mirror. Anything the bar mirrors don't get the glasses mirror does.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jul 2015)

So what do you people who know the score reckon to one of these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERFORMER...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea1027af8


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> So what do you people who know the score reckon to one of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERFORMER...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea1027af8


I believe @mrandmrspoves has one from this range and gets on well with it. Previous thread about them here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/very-cheap-new-trikes-too-good-to-be-true.150294/


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> So what do you people who know the score reckon to one of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERFORMER...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea1027af8



That is the very model that I have- bought off eBay last year. Over 3000 trouble free miles (apart from mud guard brackets breaking)
Steve at A1 Adventuresports gave great service and it arrived in less than 3 weeks. You can negotiate a little bit too. I got carrier and mudguards thrown in - and was pleased to get trigger shifts instead of grip shifts.
I was lucky not to pay import tax - but budget for it if you go this route.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Jul 2015)

I would certainly say that buying new, it's a lot of trike for relatively little money.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jul 2015)

Thanks, it is a purchase intended for the medium term future rather than the immediate, probably early next year as I will see the summer out on my DF. My next purchase will definitely be a 'bent and that fits the bill nicely. Increasing age and more brittle bones make the prospect of coming off less attractive so a recumbent trike is the way I intend to go.

The chance to try something completely different is also rather exciting. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, I've yet to hear of anyone saying they regretted buying one and I've gained a fair insight into what I need.


----------



## znarf42 (16 Jul 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Drinking on the move is 'awkward', Im thinking of putting a pannier on the 'bent and trying a camelbak inside.
> 
> Good Luck.



I've got a bottle cage mounted on the above seat steering on the Grasshopper, took a few weeks to get comfortable taking it out and putting it back in. 
Under seat steering on the SMGTe is a faff with drinking, i keep a bottle in the below seat panniers and opening/closing that is an art i'm still perfecting while riding. What i could really do with is a cage mounted on the frame between the legs. But i will say this though, eating a sandwich while riding with USS is a doddle, plus you can sort of use your chest and half zipped up jacket as a temporary place to keep food when you need two hands on the handlebars.


----------



## starhawk (16 Jul 2015)

znarf42 said:


> I've got a bottle cage mounted on the above seat steering on the Grasshopper, took a few weeks to get comfortable taking it out and putting it back in.
> Under seat steering on the SMGTe is a faff with drinking, i keep a bottle in the below seat panniers and opening/closing that is an art i'm still perfecting while riding. What i could really do with is a cage mounted on the frame between the legs.



I have the ICE "bottle cage turner" mounted on the bottlecage mounting points on the frame just in front of the cruzible it turns the bottle cage around and tilt it upwards so it is pointing at me, really easy to pick it up have a zip and put it back.



znarf42 said:


> But i will say this though, eating a sandwich while riding with USS is a doddle, plus you can sort of use your chest and half zipped up jacket as a temporary place to keep food when you need two hands on the handlebars.



I have a friend who has his jacket half zipped up like that but he uses it for his dog, quite a little dog, wouldn't work for a lab


----------



## andytheflyer (16 Jul 2015)

I've a bottle cage mounted on a Topeak bracket on the stem just below the bars (OSS), - you have to fettle the position a bit so it does not poke you in the gentleman's area  but not so high that the 500ml bottle fouls the underside of the bars. I then have 2 more Topeak brackets on the central frame tube below the seat each with an 800ml bottle. That gives me sufficient fluid for maybe 100k without needing a pannier.

I use the smaller stem bottle on the move (easy to take out and put back whilst pedalling) and then top this bottle up from one below the seat when stopped.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jul 2015)

I have posted this before..

CamelBak do a model called the "Unbottle":







It easily straps to the frame of a webbing seat , or even to a hard shell

The tube comes over your shoulder and is available with no issues at all

2 and 3 litre models cover most eventualities


----------



## voyager (16 Jul 2015)

Having been building and riding my own design trikes for about 3 years, we find them great fun and the e-trikes have brought back the spirit of adventure that getting old seems to put back into memory , with the q100 motors and 36v batteries the trikes have become car replacements at the weekends and on holiday , 4 of us managed to terrorize Brighton last weekend ( with a combined age of 255 years ) on trikes and e-trikes ( photos on my building a couple thread ) The addition of the e-assist makes the problem of slow on hills disappear and bring back the fun in cycling that I thought time had forgotten . the advantages also include being lower you can shelter from the wind if there are hedges , walls etc . A big advantage is going to a busy cafe on a ride you don't need a chair ( you brought your own along ) But be prepared to talk trikes as everyone is interested .
here is part of our ride from Lancing to Brighton playing pass the go pro .


View: https://youtu.be/kJ2bxHO_Buo


USS , disc brakes and e-assist make it one ideal car replacement for short trips and an additional battery brings 40 -50 mile day rides into reality for a post 60 year old with the confidence that even if you feel unwell you can get back home without much problem 

regards emma


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Jul 2015)

......nice video Emma. Heard those go-pro cameras are good, but didn't know they had a feature that makes it look like the sun's shining  .........


----------



## znarf42 (17 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> The chance to try something completely different is also rather exciting. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, I've yet to hear of anyone saying they regretted buying one and I've gained a fair insight into what I need.



I'll chime in here and give you a downside here, I "really" regret getting my first bent. One wasn't enough, it felt lonely on its own, so then there was two, and now they've had offspring and there are three.

Incidentally, what do you use for the flag poles?


----------



## znarf42 (17 Jul 2015)

voyager said:


> Having been building and riding my own design trikes for about 3 years, we find them great fun and the e-trikes have brought back the spirit of adventure that getting old seems to put back into memory , with the q100 motors and 36v batteries the trikes have become car replacements at the weekends and on holiday , 4 of us managed to terrorize Brighton last weekend ( with a combined age of 255 years ) on trikes and e-trikes ( photos on my building a couple thread )
> 
> regards emma



Damn, i was in Brighton last weekend, I go down every other weekend from London, would have love to have seen some terrorizing trikes!


----------



## voyager (17 Jul 2015)

That day was our Summer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Video was taken mainly by John ( sandman ) with a little help from all of us 

.........................

regards emma


----------



## voyager (17 Jul 2015)

znarf42 said:


> I'll chime in here and give you a downside here, I "really" regret getting my first bent. One wasn't enough, it felt lonely on its own, so then there was two, and now they've had offspring and there are three.
> 
> Incidentally, what do you use for the flag poles?



We use old fishing rods with a 6mm stud fibreglassed into the end with practice golf balls yuhu "por " stuck on the end .
The old fishing rods come from our local tip ...

upside is they are free and easily made ,down side is they are about 4ft long .

John and Danny use a 2 piece tent pole .

only 3  ! .....

We have 6 tadpoles here to chose from from the e-streetfox ( first tadpole we built down to the transportable that still needs a coat of paint )
including the Holiday e-20/20s as featured in the other thread and the video .

we are only 4 miles east of Brighton most weekends 

regards emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jul 2015)

znarf42 said:


> I'll chime in here and give you a downside here, I "really" regret getting my first bent. One wasn't enough, it felt lonely on its own, so then there was two, and now they've had offspring and there are three.
> 
> Incidentally, what do you use for the flag poles?


I concur.
My OH wants one so he is as "slow as I am"  


Currently I use the flag pole that came with the trike. Not seen any reason to change it and it works really well.



voyager said:


> we are only 4 miles east of Brighton most weekends



I now have visions of your place floating out to see periodically...


----------

